# LIVE - Barnegat Light report



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Talked to DB77 this morning 2 times and he was bailing the small Blues and 24"-27" Stripers. Bait of choice was clams on a FF rig.

Breaking in that new custom 1502 just fine he said!


----------

